# Kontakt wrench missing



## Hendrixon (Jan 6, 2021)

For some reason the editing wrench of kontakt only for CSS library is gone/missing/blocked... just in CSS, other libs are fine.
Google search shows few discussions (not related to CSS) about this, but they are always resolved by finding out the user loaded kontakt player.

This just happened to me not in the player but in full kontakt.
See the pic, I'm in full kontakt, CSS has cogwheels that pop up only instrument options while Berlin Brass (or any lib) give access to the wrench. this started yesterday, I didn't update anything, not kontakt and not CSS.
Any idea?


----------



## polypx (Jan 6, 2021)

It's because it's locked by the developer.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 6, 2021)

polypx said:


> It's because it's locked by the developer.


CSS was never locked.
I never even seen a locked kontakt lib... and I have a lot of them.


----------



## Brian99 (Jan 6, 2021)

I have all the libraries from Cinematic Studio Series and I don't see the wrench for any of them.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 6, 2021)

This is weird... I was sure...
I went over all my libs now, all of them have the wrench.
From Alex I have only CSS (I own the piano but deleted it cause never use it).

Do you know of any other orchestral libs that are locked?


----------



## Brian99 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> This is weird... I was sure...
> I went over all my libs now, all of them have the wrench.
> From Alex I have only CSS (I own the piano but deleted it cause never use it).
> 
> Do you know of any other orchestral libs that are locked?


I spot checked a few libraries from orchestral tools, spitfire, sonokinetic, and native instruments, and they all have the wrench.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 6, 2021)

Brian99 said:


> I spot checked a few libraries from orchestral tools, spitfire, sonokinetic, and native instruments, and they all have the wrench.


I went thru several CSS youtube play through and reviews and yea, non of them has the wrench.
Apart from Alex, his walk through vids and.................. Guy Michelmoore!


----------



## rottoy (Jan 6, 2021)

That's the *ONLY* thing I don't like about Cinematic Studio Series, the lack of the editing wrench.
However, since the quality control is so damn stellar with every product that Alex puts out,
I'm okay with it. It would be a dealbreaker for me when it comes to other developers, though.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 6, 2021)

Nucleus lite is locked. I assumed the full version of Nucleus would be too but it isn't. Apparently developers can hide the wrench icon if they like. (Which isn't good IMO ! That wrench is a godsend sometimes)


----------



## Ben H (Jan 7, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Do you know of any other orchestral libs that are locked?



The Sample Modeling libraries are locked.


----------



## dksellou (Jun 14, 2022)

Brian99 said:


> I have all the libraries from Cinematic Studio Series and I don't see the wrench for any of them.


Because you have the free player. I have the full version and I see the wrench button in every library.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 15, 2022)

Even in full version some libraries can be locked for editing.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 15, 2022)

dksellou said:


> The major ones such CSS or Cinesamples are never locked


No, CSS is locked.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 15, 2022)

dksellou said:


> The major ones such CSS or Cinesamples are never locked


Unfortunately this is not correct.


----------



## robgb (Jun 15, 2022)

dksellou said:


> The major ones such CSS or Cinesamples are never locked


Not true. I have several locked Spitfire legato patches. The only way to see the wrench with these libraries is to download a cracked version of Kontakt, which I strongly advise against.


----------

